

North Korea: 'outbreak of war hours away' as Kim Jong-un plans US strike - SparksZilla
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/9961610/North-Korea-outbreak-of-war-hours-away-as-Kim-Jong-un-plans-US-strike.html

======
samchang
Well, if a nuke does land in Austin, I guess my YC s2013 app will be moot!

~~~
websitescenes
I hope this is not true.

------
johnny22
really.. the telegraph? Sparkzilla how come? isn't there a better resource?

